# Corn or scratch



## kenkirkley (Feb 27, 2013)

What are the advantages/disadvantages of cracks corn vs scratch feed? I'm currently using cracked corn, but want to know if one is better than the other or simply a matter of preference.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Both are treats, so it really doesn't matter. I dont use either, its just another expense I dont want.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

mine get mixed corn, they love it. they also enjoy dried mealworms.


----------

